
How climate change is driving emigration from Central America - elorant
https://theconversation.com/how-climate-change-is-driving-emigration-from-central-america-121525
======
tito
"Rising global temperatures, the spread of crop disease and extreme weather
events have made coffee harvests unreliable in places like El Salvador.'

Wow crazy to think that something as stable as crops can drastically shift.
The land stays the same, but the temperature, water, and wind around it are
all in flux.

